# Game Mania has released some new casino games



## slotsug (Jul 15, 2019)

Game Mania was developed about 3 years ago by Rambo Resources Ltd., one of the licensed gambling companies by Betting Control and Licensing Board in Kenya. There are lots of entertaining casino games loved by millions of users. Fruit Slots, Big Wheel and Zoo were the most played virtual casino games where people can have the same experience as the real ones.





In order to give our users more different game experience, Rambo has developed some new virtual casino games such as Africa Cup, Gold Cup, Africa Beast, etc. All these new games contains local elements which can bring us a totally different feeling while playing, meanwhile new added new users guiding is good experience for new users and the game is very easy to play.




Among them, Gold Cup as the number one most played game on our first testing released is the most suggested play game. Football element is the big characteristic of this game. There are 5X3 boxes, a total of 20 kinds of connection, the player in the game could be free to choose lines to bet.




Africa Cup is designed according to AFCON, you can see the local elements as well as AFCON elements. We hope users can experience this big event even in our game! Otherwise, this game is as easy as fruit slots, just choose & bet to win!




Africa Beast has a heavy local element. Same as Gold Cup, there are 5X3 boxes, a total of 20 kinds of connection, players in the game can be free to choose lines to bet. Know more by tap help after enter the game.

There are still more exciting new games wait you to explore here:








						usiachwe nyuma kuja tuekeze.
					

I mabonus kibao kwa kila mtu.



					affiliate.gamemania.cc
				



Sign up now you can get Ksh 100 and 70 coins!

*About Game Mania*
Game Mania as the best gaming experience casino game in Kenya has a high winning rate which helps users win big! Thousands of people won Mania Bonanza as high as 3,000,000!

*How to earn money on Game Mania?*
Sign up as an agent and earn 10,000 Ksh daily here:
https://affiliate.gamemania.cc/inviteagents/mobile/3/14962











						Game Mania has released some new casino games
					

Game Mania was developed about 3 years ago by Rambo Resources Ltd., one of the licensed gambling companies by Betting Control and…




					medium.com


----------

